# مساعدة في تركيبة نحاس



## abdalwan (1 فبراير 2012)

ارجو المساعدة في تركيبة نحاس يتحمل حرارة وضغط واحتكاك مستمر بدون مادة مزلقة لان القطعة المراد تصنيعها تعمل بداخل كمبرسور لرفع ضغط غاز الاكسجين علما ان الاكسجين مع المواد البترولية يشتعل بدون نار


----------



## emaf (7 أبريل 2012)

بالنسبة الى مقاومة الاحتاك فى نوع مخصص لذلك (نحاس جلب ) اسمه التجارى نحاس فوسفورى وهو من اسمه مخصص للجلب عند السرعات العالية بالنسبة الى مقاومة الحرة والضغط يلزم ان تذكر درجة حرارة التشغيل ودى نسخة من التركيب الكيميائى لها ولو محتاج خصائصها سوف تجدها فى b105 astm
اما لو القطعة مش جلبة فيكون على حسب الشكل الهندسى لها وانا تحت امرك فى توضيح اكثرمشاهدة المرفق Pages from Unified Numbers UNS.pdf


----------

